# Anyone faced with the possibility of not getting pregnant again?



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

My loss was over two years ago and most of the women in my pregnancy loss support group that lost their babies just a year ago are either pregnant or giving birth now as we speak. I'm the only one lost in limbo with the possibility that I may never conceive again.

Though I am 28, I went though infertility for years in the past due to PCOS that isn't treatable with the usual suspects: Metformin, Clomid, etc. I've improved using holistic medicine, diet and exercise but now I am back at the point where my ovulation is scattered and my cycles are long and painful. I don't have a lot of the classic symptoms anymore: weight issues, acne and other skin problems and I no longer have cysts on my ovaries. I just don't ovulate and my cycles are long now. I am back on herbs, but only time will tell how it will work out for me.

We were waiting to ttc though I am charting and keeping track of my fertility patterns (or lack of) and I am feeling greatly discouraged that my issues wont be solved. How are some parts of PCOS treatable and not others?

I feel especially sad because I feel like I lost my only chance to have a baby. I'm not ready for to think about adoption and I doubt we would ever qualify anyway.

Is anyone else in my boat?


----------



## lucsmama (May 6, 2004)

well i can't answer your questions, since i don't personally know anything about pcos. i just wanted to say that i am so sorry for your loss and infertility issues. it is just so heartbreaking. who knows why some women have such a hard time having children and some have it so easy. it just isn't fair. i hope others have some practical suggestions for you. good luck and i hope you find something that will help.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

It took us two years to conceive after the loss of our daughters. I have PCOS and we also had male infertility. It was two years of ttc heck and I watched everyone in my support groups get pg and have their babies long before I ever conceived. I did diets and herbs and everything natural I could find to try and alleviate my pcos symptoms. But nothing worked very well. I finally did come to terms with not having another child. And then by some blessing we conceived after 9 months on clomid. I was angry though over all the emotional heartbreak I endured. Best of luck to you.


----------



## gaeasun (Mar 5, 2004)

With my last pregnancy, I contracted HELLP syndrom, and there were no signs leading up to it. I almost died several times, was in the hospital for 5 weeks, and lost my son. We really wanted 4 children (or more), but I cannot see risking my life again. People who have had HELLP have a higher chance of getting it again. I don't want to risk my life, or loose another child. My heart cannot take it. So yes, I am facing the same thing, although for different reasons.

Sorry for all your pain!!!


----------



## jasperab (Apr 17, 2004)

Yup, I'm in there with you but also for different reasons. On tuesday when I had the u/s to find out how much tissue was left, they also found some fibriods. Now you can have a healthy preg. with them however I also have my age going against me, plus the fact that this is my 2nd m/c in a row in two years. This m/c was so hard on not only me but my DH and my little ones, infact the last 3mos have been really hard on them that this is it for us. That is probably the hardest thing I am coming to terms with. You are still young and you never know what can happen.
M


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

I feel the same doom right now. I have one dd who is almost 3. I had a mc @ 12 weeks on 9/05 and have been ttc since then with nothing. I have perfect 28 day cycles but i only have 1 tube (the other was ruined with my cs) and dh has poor morphology. We have had 2 failed iui's and i feel at my ropes end.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your experiences. I do realize that I have time on my side---I just wish that fact would help some, but it doesn’t. DP is a bit older than I so that’s also a consideration. I just wish I had more options and choices in this. It would probably make a difference if I realized I do have more time, not just in my current state, but able to find some sort of way to have a healthy reproductive system.


----------

